# اجهزة تصفية الكلى gambro .fresenius



## cherifelec (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارتاية في اول مشاركة لي بهدا المنتدى الموقر ان اطرح على جميع رواد منتدى الهندسة الطبية خدماتي في صبانة الاجهزة الخاصة بتصفية الدم
فكل من لديه اي استفسار او اي مشكل مع اي جهاز فانا في الخدمة 
و شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
fersenius 4008b fresenius 4008s
gambro AK95 AK95S AK96


----------



## ahmadba (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكور كتير على البادرة ممكن كتالوكات الصيانة لغامبرو ak96


----------



## الانجينيير (25 أبريل 2010)

*بالله عليك اين اتدرب فى مصر على الصيانه فى جهاز غسيل الكلى*

الله عليك اين اتدرب فى مصر على الصيانه فى جهاز غسيل الكلى


----------



## ماهر هيصم (26 أبريل 2010)

ياليت السرفيس مانوال للجهاز 
وشكرا


----------



## محمود يوسف داود (7 مايو 2010)

ممكن تساعدني في جهاز غسيل الكلى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## احمد علاء الدين اح (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله كيف الحال إن شاء الله بخير

احب اعرف الاتي عن (Hemodialysis) من صنع شركة GAMBRO ......():-----​
:67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67:

تعريف جهاز غسيل الكلي

مميزات الجهاز
استخداماته
أجزاء الجهاز
اعطال الجهاز
صيانة الجهاز
قطع الغيار
ومراحل وتطور جهاز غسيل الكلي


----------



## rudyalfonso1 (20 أغسطس 2010)

احب اعرف الاتي عن (Hemodialysis) من صنع شركة GAMBRO ......():-----​
:67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::6 7::67::67::67::67: 

تعريف جهاز غسيل الكلي

مميزات الجهاز
استخداماته
أجزاء الجهاز
اعطال الجهاز
صيانة الجهاز
قطع الغيار
ومراحل وتطور جهاز غسيل الكلي
MERCI


----------



## يوسف حاتم (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن تفاصيل الجهاز التعريف ولاستخدام والاعطال واي معلومة مفيدة وهل بل امكان رفق صور الجهاز
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## nahriri1 (21 أغسطس 2010)

اى استفسارات عن الاجهزة التالية سواء فى الاصلاح او التدريب نحن فى الخدمة
fresenius 4008 &4008S
B.Braun dialog & dialog plus
hospale integra & innova
cobe cs3
ENG. ADEL
​


----------



## eng.abdallah.samy (31 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن مميزات وعيوب 
fersenius 4008s
gambro ak96
شكرا


----------



## علي هركي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*الكلية الصناعية*

السلام عليكم 
عندي مشكلة مع اجهزة B.Braun dialog اذا في مرحلة PERPARATION 
PRESSURE TEST (DFS يعطني المسج
DF PERSSURE TEST WILL BE REPEATED
ماذا يعني المسج وما الحل؟ اذاامكن كتالوك الصيانة


----------



## علي هركي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

اخ لو ممكن اتجاوبني على السؤال لان بس بدات بتشغيل اولي وما عندي معلومات جهاز غسيل الكلية


----------



## علي هركي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تساعدوني في اجهزة غسل الكلية B.Braun dialog اذا في مرحلة PERPARETION
DF PRESSURE TEST (DFS
يعطني المسج DF PERSSURE TSET WILL BE REPEATED
ما يعني ذلك وما الحل ؟اذا امكن كتالوك الصيانة علما ان الاجهزة جديدة ولكن كانت في المخزن لمدة سنة حيث تم تشغيله كفحص اولي


----------



## علي هركي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم
ممكن تساعدوني في اجهزة غسل الكلية B.Braun dialog اذا في مرحلة PERPARETION
DF PRESSURE TEST (DFS
يعطني المسج DF PERSSURE TSET WILL BE REPEATED
ما يعني ذلك وما الحل ؟اذا امكن كتالوك الصيانة علما ان الاجهزة جديدة ولكن كانت في المخزن لمدة سنة حيث تم تشغيله كفحص اولي*​



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u185002.htmlhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/private.php?do=newpm&u=185002http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=185002


----------



## علي هركي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم
ممكن تساعدوني في اجهزة غسل الكلية B.Braun dialog اذا في مرحلة PERPARETION
DF PRESSURE TEST (DFS
يعطني المسج DF PERSSURE TSET WILL BE REPEATED
ما يعني ذلك وما الحل ؟اذا امكن كتالوك الصيانة علما ان الاجهزة جديدة ولكن كانت في المخزن لمدة سنة حيث تم تشغيله كفحص اولي*​


----------



## علي هركي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مهندس عادل وين الجواب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## قهواتي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء المساعدة عندي جهاز كامبرو AK96 يظل دائما يعطيdisinfection progress وما يخلص تعقيم


----------



## معزه احمد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بس ممكن توضح لينا مكونات الجهاز واعطاله وكيفيه الصيانه


----------



## الاء الباش (20 أبريل 2011)

:67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::6 7::67::67::67::67: 

تعريف جهاز غسيل الكلي

مميزات الجهاز
استخداماته
أجزاء الجهاز
اعطال الجهاز
صيانة الجهاز
قطع الغيار
ومراحل وتطور جهاز غسيل الكلي


----------



## dr.mahmoud_83 (21 يناير 2012)

برجاء الرد


----------



## الجنى5 (13 فبراير 2012)

fersenius 4008s
لايفرق كثير عن 4008B
غير ان الشاشه كبيرة ديجتال ويمكن تركيب ocm لقياس كفائه الغسيل

والجامبرو نفس الكلام للداى سكان


----------



## محمدكاريم (17 فبراير 2012)

_*good job brother*_


----------



## خالد المهيم (7 مارس 2012)

سوالي ش
ak95
تطلع الرساله تطلب البيكربونات السايل وعند اعطاها السايل لاتختفي الرساله وغيرت السنسر ومافي فائدة


----------



## tsoulma1 (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
افتح الجهاز من الاسفل ولاحظ دوران المضخاتان فواحدة تكون متوقفة او تدور ببطأ


----------



## قانعة (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليك 
انا بحاجة ماسة عن خصائص gambro ak96 
معنى كيفية التشغيل و كيف اعرف انو جديد و مش مستعمل او من صنع صيني و كيف اعرف انو هاى الجهاز مابه مشكلة و ok 
و بليز اريد اعرف نقاوة الماي اللي يدخل للمريض كيف لازم يكون من خلال هاى الجهازقصدي RO
بليز اي معلومات محتااااااجة


----------



## tsoulma1 (16 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم


​*اليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام جميع الملفات الخاصة بتصليح وصيانة الة الغسيل الكلوي gambro ak95*


----------



## eng.karim elsayad (19 مارس 2012)

ممكن لو سمحت الكورس الكامل للجهاز عشان انا لسه معرفش عنه اى حاجه


----------



## addakheire (21 مارس 2012)

*جواب*

السلام عليكم
انا اعرف كل شيء عن كامبروا و اذا اردت ان تتصل بي فهذا اميلي
[email protected]


----------



## مهند شاهين (15 مايو 2012)

آآآآآآآخ ياشباب أعطال جهاز الكامبرو عقدتني وماني عرفان كيف بدي أحل مسألة الإنذارات المرقمة (error 25 \ error 26 ......) بس ياريت أعرف الكودات تبع الإنذارات شو تعني وجزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## mohabd28eg (15 مايو 2012)

اهم شئ في ماكينة الغسيل الكلوي انك تكون
دارس البلوك دياجرام كويس
يعني الرسم التخطيطي وحافظ شغل البامبات والمجسات كويس جدا
وعندك الا error code
حتي تتعامل مع الماكينه
وده سهل جدا يعني
تقريبا 3 صفحات فقط
تعرف كل شئ عن الماكينة
وسف اقوم برفع كل الكالتالوجات للجامبرو
باذن الله


----------

